# Restoring My Title



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a few hours to burn today, so I figured I'd hit the pickerel pond. I got to the fishing pier and after a few casts with an X-Rap, I hooked up with a good sized pickerel. It measured 25 inches (length). I wasn't sure about the weight, but I guessed over 2 pounds. It was my biggest pickerel. The edge of a towel in the picture is from a couple of girls that were sunbathing with their feet in the water (It is actually warm enough). One of them said the fish was beautiful and the other said the typical "Eww fish!" reply. I showed them the fish's teeth and that kept their feet our of the water. The other two pickerel were also caught on an X-Rap. I had the usual followers up to the pier with one trying to eat the bait, but he bit the head of the X-Rap so I couldn't hook him.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2008)

Another great fish - WTG!


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 16, 2008)

You are the man when it comes to catchin those pickeral. Glad to see those x-raps are working for you. One of my favorite lures.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2008)

Fishing NJ - you are falling behind


----------



## little anth (Feb 16, 2008)

nice job. impressin the ladies. i caught you a delicious bass. lol jk

nice job what reel is that??


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice catch, gotta love fiesty pickerel and x-raps.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 16, 2008)

The reel is an Abu Garcia 5600D5. I paid $80 for it and it definitely wasn't worth it. I can't throw any bigger baits or any lighter baits without it backlashing. An X-Rap weighs just about the perfect amount for me to be able to throw. I've tightened and loosened the "Smart Mag" (combination of mechanical and magnetic) cast control and it just won't work. Also, The plastic gear that turns something or another to enable the device to lay line on the spool smoothly broke, and I super glued it back together and it just broke again today.


----------



## redbug (Feb 16, 2008)

long live the pickle king!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job man! No pics of the girls sunbathing? Im dissapointed in you :wink:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice fish! I really need to get my license!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice catches FishinsMyLife, Wheres the Pickeral Princess?


----------



## mtnman (Feb 17, 2008)

nice fish but wheres the pictures of the girls. Prioritys man!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2008)

"Oh my, that fish is beautiful"
"Oh, would you like your picture taken with it little lady?"

See, that wouldn't have been too hard would it?


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> "Oh my, that fish is beautiful"
> "Oh, would you like your picture taken with it little lady?"
> 
> See, that wouldn't have been too hard would it?



LMFAO! 

Around here I would of been maced for that. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mtnman (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought i seen something on the news about a guy stalking women with his fish!


----------

